
High construction costs are killing new Bay Area housing - jseliger
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/04/26/construction-costs-killing-new-bay-area-housing.html
======
anovikov
That's crazy, in Russia even in Moscow a cost of building an apartment never
went over $50,000, and may be as low as $20,000 in the regions. And these
apartment are quite decent, maybe with moderate quality flaws, but these are
not ghettos.

